# My feta procedure



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

I just did a blog post on the way I make feta with our fresh goat milk. I've combined a few recipes to find what works just right for us. I thought I would share it here in case anybody has had trouble with that one or wants to try a new version.

Make your own feta | Sand Holler Farm

Let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

looks great! I do have a question--I used fiasco farm's recipe, and after it sat on the counter a day or two, into the fridge. but now its covered in black fuzzy mold. what'd I do wrong?


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

chewie said:


> looks great! I do have a question--I used fiasco farm's recipe, and after it sat on the counter a day or two, into the fridge. but now its covered in black fuzzy mold. what'd I do wrong?


That was your problem. A true (traditional) feta is stored in the brine, which will keep it from molding.


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

ok. I seen a video recently that had this brine recipe...
half gallon water
1/3 c salt
1/3c. white vinegar
3 drops calc. chloride

this is the only times i've seen vinegar in the brine. any opinions?  this video left their feta in a block form, into the brine.


----------



## PaulNKS (Jan 11, 2009)

chewie said:


> ok. I seen a video recently that had this brine recipe...
> half gallon water
> 1/3 c salt
> 1/3c. white vinegar
> ...


A true feta cheese will be used in block form and will use only water or whey for the brine and never vinegar.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Salt And Vinegar is a Cheese Wash used for molds 
It is used for unwanted Cheese Molds
It You Need More Info About Cheese Making By 200 easy Cheese Recipes Book


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

To Firm Up Feta Cheese You Need To Add Citric Acid Helps Keep The Cheese From desolving in the brine 

Calcium Chloride Does Firm up the curd

Your Black Fuzzy Mold Is Not Good Make Some Vinegar And Salt Wash And Clean Cloth Wash it Off Feta Needs to Be Cured In A 18 % Salt Brine


----------

